# Single Man Drill?



## stonewall1350 (Apr 3, 2011)

I need some help yall. I have been in Kali for a very short period of time. I enjoy it very very much, but I cannot dedicate myself to it 100% because I have already dedicated myself to my bjj (loyalty and respect to my instructor). What I would like help with is if anyone knows any drills that I can do alone? I will be taking 4 months off from both arts during the summer to be a counselor and I will be focusing on getting healthy in both body and spirits(life has kinda been rough and stressful recently). I know what to practice with my bjj(stretching and footwork). I will have access to sand, trees, water, and sticks...lots and lots of sticks of numerous sizes weights and densities.


----------



## MJS (Apr 4, 2011)

stonewall1350 said:


> I need some help yall. I have been in Kali for a very short period of time. I enjoy it very very much, but I cannot dedicate myself to it 100% because I have already dedicated myself to my bjj (loyalty and respect to my instructor). What I would like help with is if anyone knows any drills that I can do alone? I will be taking 4 months off from both arts during the summer to be a counselor and I will be focusing on getting healthy in both body and spirits(life has kinda been rough and stressful recently). I know what to practice with my bjj(stretching and footwork). I will have access to sand, trees, water, and sticks...lots and lots of sticks of numerous sizes weights and densities.


 
Without another body, you're going to be limited as to what you can do.  Things that you can work on, would be: footwork, both empty handed and with the stick and/or blade, various striking patterns, movement with the stick, ie: flowing from one strike to another.  I suppose you could work on power shots if you wanted to strike the trees.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Apr 22, 2011)

Stonewall

This all depends upon what you are looking for and how long you have been in the martial arts and how long you have been in the FMAs, what style you are taking etc. etc.

1) Take along practice sticks if you can bring them.  Bring 4 that way if you find another person there who wants to practice with you then you have sticks handy.  I would not recommend trying to use sticks found on the ground because they can shatter.  Bring your own.

2) I would recommend getting a portable DVD player and an instructional DVD of the style you have been studying again just in case you meet someone who has an interest, then you might have some two man drills you can do.  You won't know what the internet connections might be like so plan ahead.  Or get a good book on the subject matter.  I would recommend with your background in BJJ, "Trankada The Ties that Bind" by Dan Anderson.  In this book he goes over the basic locking techniques found in Modern Arnis and with you background in BJJ you might be able to relate to it better, he also shows this material with sticks.

In regards to drills.
1) I believe you can do a variety of striking drills in the air to improve your targeting and coordination skills.   Your basic numbering pattern would work.  Then you can add on from there.  With four sticks you can also do a basic double stick numbering pattern as well.
a) After going over the numbering pattern standing still then add in movement as you strike shifting your feet stepping forward on a 45 degree angle (female triangle) or stepping back on a 45 degree line (male triangle).

2) Once you have this down and you can move and hit then change up the drill slightly by varying your types of strikes.
a)  Hit and retract
b) Hit and pull or slash through
c) Hit and punch right behind the strike with the empty hand
d) Hit and kick right behind the strike with the empty hand
e) Place both hands on the stick and strike with the butt ends (think of holding a rifle or a broom handle) again keeping with the same numbering sequence as you practiced before.

3) Now hit leaves on trees  (this is for target acquisition) speed not power 
a) Hit and retract
b) Hit and pull or slash through

Do you want a numbering pattern for either double or single stick, both?  If you don't have one I can get you a simple one.

Mark


----------

